# IAP Membership Cards Designs



## mbroberg (Jan 15, 2019)

I am asking all of you creative and talented people to provide some  design ideas for the IAP membership card. If enough good designs are  submitted the design will be determined by popular vote of the  membership.

Here are the requirements/restrictions:

1. The IAP Logo will be the focal point of the design.
2. Jeff Brown's signature will be included.
3. Possibly one other signature will also be included (he just hasn't been asked yet).
4. Other text and graphics can be incorporated into the design as long as they do not detract from the IAP logo.
 5. All submitted designs will become the property of the IAP. IAP  management reserves the right to alter or reject a design if, in the  opinion of IAP management, it does not appropriately represent the IAP.

 This is a request for design ideas. It is not a contest. There are no prizes. It is not a part of the Birthday Bash.

Designs can be submitted to Mike(at)OhioPenworks(dot)com beginning now.  Since this is not a contest entries will be posted for all to see as I  receive them. Why? Because one person's design might provide a different  design idea to another member. I will not reveal who created any  specific designs until after a design is selected.  There is  no limit on the number of designs members may submit.

In early March, after the Birthday Bash is over, a poll will be posted  containing all the acceptable submissions for the members to vote on.

Feel free to contact me either by posting in this thread or PM if you have any questions.

I'm looking forward to seeing your design ideas!


----------



## CREID (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm sorry but I charge way too much for my signature, so you will have to ask someone else.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2019)

Like this idea Mike hope we wake up some of our designers here that said they are willing to help. All that you are doing on this project is well appreciated. It is something that will last the lifetime of this site. Thanks again.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 20, 2019)

Just a reminder!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 20, 2019)

I just received a submission for an IAP membership card design.  It appears some clarification is needed.


Submissions are to be sent to Mike(at)OhioPenworks(dot)com.  Convert the word (at) to @ and the word (dot) to . and send to that email address.



The IAP logo is not to be altered.  We are not looking for a new or different IAP logo, we are looking for a creative way to incorporate the existing IAP logo into the overall design of the front of a membership card.


Other design elements that are to be included in the design is Jeff Brown's signature and possibly one other signature.  Include any other text or graphics you want to as long as they don't detract from the logo.


Please read post #1 carefully and contact me via PM if you have any questions.  Or, you may post your questions here so everyone can see the answer.


Thanks.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 21, 2019)

I just sent  you a design


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is our 1st submission.


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2019)

One small point... we don't have a president or vice president. We have co-founders.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 22, 2019)

Ageed, but these are just mock-ups of designs.  We can fine tune later.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 22, 2019)

Submission #2


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 24, 2019)

Another submission.  Obviously, this one was inspired by the car window stickers being offered HERE.  If this submission is selected by the membership the back of the card will be white.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> Another submission.  Obviously, this one was inspired by the car window stickers being offered HERE.  If this submission is selected by the membership the back of the card will be white.



I like this one because it has the fountain pen symbol and rollerball symbol to give people ideas what we do.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 25, 2019)

I too like the third example.  I'm not sold on the black color but do like the symbol.  I'm assuming the name of the member would be written on the back (like a credit card)?


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 25, 2019)

Black one is interesting, but doesn't appear to be the IAP logo.



1. The IAP Logo will be the focal point of the design.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 25, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> I too like the third example. I'm not sold on the black color but do like the symbol. I'm assuming the name of the member would be written on the back (like a credit card)?




Member information will be on the back.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 25, 2019)

EBorraga said:


> Black one is interesting, but doesn't appear to be the IAP logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The IAP Logo will be the focal point of the design.




...IAP management reserves the right to alter or reject a design if, in the opinion of IAP management, it does not appropriately represent the IAP....


We will have to see if it makes the cut but it is, nonetheless, a submission.  I suppose the thinking was that if that design is good enough for a car window sticker it would be ok for a membership card.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Black one is interesting, but doesn't appear to be the IAP logo.
> ...




I agree. We stretch the logo thing all the time when we design the mugs. Maybe just change the color scheme. White card blue lettering or blue card white lettering.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 25, 2019)

OK, I guess one small alteration can lead to another, and another, and another.  In order to avoid any confusion we will keep the logo, as it appears in the upper left corner of the screen, unaltered.  I've checked with the perrson who submitted the design in post 11 design and he is fine with having it not considered.


I know it is early yet, but I hope to see a lot more design ideas through early March.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2019)

The first submission says 'Pen Turners' but the logo says 'Penturners'.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 26, 2019)

JimB said:


> The first submission says 'Pen Turners' but the logo says 'Penturners'.




A very easy fix if the design proves to be the most popular.  Right now we are looking at overall designs.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice layouts so far!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 30, 2019)

*Membership Card #4*

Here is our 4th submission


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 30, 2019)

*Membership Card #5*

And our 5th.


I don't believe that the logo is prominent enough on this card.  Maybe it will give someone an idea for a similar, but different design.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 30, 2019)

What is the close date for submitting on this? 

Just curious.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 30, 2019)

leehljp said:


> What is the close date for submitting on this?
> 
> Just curious.




We will accept them until after the BASH.   Lets say 3/3/19.


----------



## CREID (Jan 30, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> Here is our 4th submission


 I really like this one.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 30, 2019)

Number 6


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh this is getting tougher now. Thanks to those who are stepping up for this. Job well done.


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 31, 2019)

*Membership Card*

2-sided: open attachment
Mission Statement on back


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 31, 2019)

jimm1 said:


> 2-sided: open attachment
> Mission Statement on back




The back of the cards will have member information on them.  The backs were discussed HERE


----------



## CREID (Jan 31, 2019)

jimm1 said:


> 2-sided: open attachment
> Mission Statement on back


 One of the companies that I worked for had the mission statement on the back. We all preferred to have nothing on the back so you could use it to write notes or messages on them.
But a nice design


----------



## Terredax (Feb 2, 2019)

I was getting bored, being stuck inside due to the extreme negative temperatures. So, here's a quick attempt.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 2, 2019)

The plan was to not reveal who created individual designs until after voting.  Not the end of the world, but I would prefer the designs be emailed to me for posting.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 2, 2019)

Terredax said:


> I was getting bored, being stuck inside due to the extreme negative temperatures. So, here's a quick attempt.



HEY, that's not fair. You looked into my brain and stole it from me! :biggrin:


----------



## Terredax (Feb 2, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> The plan was to not reveal who created individual designs until after voting.  Not the end of the world, but I would prefer the designs be emailed to me for posting.



Sorry, I had emailed it to you 3 times over the last 3 days, and even sent a PM.
Since there are no prizes, and it isn't a contest, I went ahead and posted it.
It doesn't matter if it gets used.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 2, 2019)

Not a huge deal.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 2, 2019)

*Membership Card #7*

All right Ladies & Gentlemen, Boys & Girls,


Now that the very successful, enjoyable and FUN Birthday Bash 15 is in the books it's time to resume our quest for an Official IAP Membership Card.  We only had one additional design subbmitted during the month of February.  I'll leave this open for about another week before putting the submissions up to a vote.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> All right Ladies & Gentlemen, Boys & Girls,
> 
> 
> Now that the very successful, enjoyable and FUN Birthday Bash 15 is in the books it's time to resume our quest for an Official IAP Membership Card.  We only had one additional design subbmitted during the month of February.  I'll leave this open for about another week before putting the submissions up to a vote.


 Man that is nice too. Boy this is going to be hard. Some creative ideas. Just knew there were creative people here.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder that you only have a couple of days to get your designs in.   A poll will go up on Sunday.


----------



## Terredax (Mar 8, 2019)

Apparently, there is a problem with my email getting accepted.
So, instead of my time going to waste, I'm again going to post 
another design directly to the forum.

I don't expect my designs to be part of the poll. 
After posting them, I'm bowing out of the competition.

Good luck to the other contestants.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone, ever that they can remember sent me an email that was not acknowledged?  Not just in this activity, I mean ever?


----------



## randywa (Mar 8, 2019)

I sent you one Jan. 23.


----------

